# The H word



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

It's John's birthday today, his 70th, but like all his other birthdays, and increasingly so in recent years, it's hard to escape that other association with 31st Oct. Even the BBC news tonight was decorated with spiders webs and ghoulish imagery.

Does anyone else think it's gone too far?

Chris


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

It's not our cup of tea but the kids seem to enjoy it ! We were out last night at a panto rehearsal and driving through our nearest town there were hoards of kids and mums and dads all out trick or treating. I think my patience would wear thin if they all came knocking. My daughter told me that in her village the convention is that if there is a pumpkin outside then it's ok to knock, if not, move along. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, the Pumpkin idea is a great one. Lets hope it catches on.


I hate Halloween. I also hate Bonfire Night for the poor sufferers of PTSD and all the animals that are terrified.


Not keen on Christmas either come to think of it. Bah humbug


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hall lights were off last night and curtains firmly closed, as a signal not to knock. We bought a £1 bag of sweets just in case but had no knockers.

Most of the sweets mysteriously disappeared by bedtime though









It does our heads in tbh - when did we become America??

Graham :smile2:

PS Happy birthday to John


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Having young grandchildren who enjoy such things we've tolerated the trick or treating. No-one has knocked on our door for years though as we were a bit off the beaten track and are now at the end of a cul-de-sac. But it seems the young children don't grow out of it as they grow up and now they're in charge of things. What irritates us is the way the Halloween theme is now applied to almost everything, even shops that don't actually sell pumpkins or dressing up tat want to get in on the act. Try booking a restaurant for 31st Oct and even if the serving staff aren't dressed as witches or ghosts they'll no doubt be customers who are. Even the calendar on my iPhone says it's a UK holiday - NO IT ISN'T!!

> :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My brother lives in the States. He hates Halloween too. He has devised a plan for his young son to visit local houses and collect non perishable food for the needy rather than candy for the child. He alerts the various householders in advance.Lets hope that it catches on over here.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If they do knock and I answer, when they ask "Trick or Treat", I aways reply "Treat Please".

That confuses the little basta...darlings!

Graham:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When was the last time anyone did a trick, it's all sweets nowadays.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> When was the last time anyone did a trick, it's all sweets nowadays.


The 'trick' is egging your car/windows/house; or pulling up your plants; or letting a banger off on your doorstep.

The risk is too great!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or fresh dog poo in a burning paper bag, always fun, I suppose it'd take longer to find the contents these days in theory.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd forgotten about that one









Graham :smile2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

This works.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Since when was it called Trick or Treat anyway? Ill tell you when! Since we seemed to pick up this obsession with following anything and everything American. I gather now that the end of term booze up and school disco is now a Prom with kids dressing up and hiring limos and that schools are now called academy's and other such nonsense. Mrs D says it wont be long until we start having Thanks Giving here. 

Yeah it has gone to far. Thankfully we have no such nonsense here in this village. All the kids were eaten years ago.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't remember having kids knocking at the door in England, but here we do, every year.
Last year we had a drunken idiot banging on our window at 10 pm, if he hadn't had a little 3-or 4 year old child with him I would have banged him somewhere
This year I forgot about getting in sweets and here it is a holiday so no chance of last minute shopping, I just had to tell our 2 lots of callers I'm very sorry I have nothing for you. No surprises were left at the door.
If you ask most children why 31st October is a holiday they will say it's for Halloween when in fact it's Reformation day, Martin Luther day.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

To be fair, Jan, because of the date the BBC ran a short article on Martin Luther yesterday.

It was quite a thrill to visit Wartburg Castle and see the rooms where he translated the New Testament all those years ago.




.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> To be fair, Jan, because of the date the BBC ran a short article on Martin Luther yesterday.
> 
> It was quite a thrill to visit Wartburg Castle and see the rooms where he translated the New Testament all those years ago.
> 
> .


Did they point out where he threw the ink pot ?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

:crying:

I was on my own when I peered in.

Is that similar to the cobblers dished out by canal cruise commentaries in Amsterdam, or true?





.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> :crying:
> I was on my own when I peered in.
> 
> Is that similar to the cobblers dished out by canal cruise commentaries in Amsterdam, or true?
> ...


Your guess is as good as mine. https://www.luther2017.de/en/martin-luther/history-stories/the-throwing-of-the-ink-pot/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well no one Knocks on our door except family and friends 

The gate is locked because of the hound from hell

But if it wasn’t I’d be happy to have trick or treating 

It’s one day

In a year

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So Halloween is over, next comes Christmas lights outside houses which seems to get earlier every year.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's yet another invention by retailers to get their hands on our hard earned imho...

...and yes I also think we'll get Thanksgiving before too long!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

I love Christmas 

It will be loads and loads of retail adds

But not here 

It will be family and Christmas dinner , and another year Albert will be here 

And five years ago, I didn’t think he’d make 6 months 

We don’t shop, just give money now , so they can choose 

I’m not sure this year there will be 5 Christmas trees 

But then again ,I haven’t been sure for the last few years 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My scary visitors in the bar in Treigny yesterday - lovely kids!


----------

